# HMF Slip on VS HMF Full



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i was wondering everyones opinion on the hmf slip on as opposed to the full hmf system. i dont want a muzzy because i dont like the idea of having to add heat shields everywhere. i wanted to know if its actually worth it. and i also want to know if there are any heat shields on the full hmf system like the stock pipes?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

9 times out of 10, the problem with the muzzy melting things is because of a jetting problem. If you get the muzzy and have it tuned, you won't have this problem. I've had my muzzy on my bike for a while now and have never had a problem except for once. The time that it melted my gas tank cover, it was because the choke was left partially on and I didn't know it and changed the jetting mixture. If you have a injected bike, I reccommend a tune after major upgrades anyway. No exhaust systems that I know of have heat shields other than the heat tape. If you are going to go with a full system, look at the Big Gun too. It's supposed to have the power gains of a high dollar muzzy but cheaper. I, personally, haven't seen one to know. What are you looking to spend? You are looking at a 200 dollar hmf slip on all the way up to a 600 dollar full Muzzy. You could go with any exhaust with that many options in between.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

so are you saying i am going to need a programmer if i change my exhaust? even if im efi? not sure what i wanna spend. i was kinda looking towards the swamp series slip on. because i dont like the mufflers that need packing


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Was looking to buy a swamp series slip on after Christmas, but i gotta jet mine right now anyways


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

see i dont have to worry about jetting. but i dont know if i need a programmer if i change my muffler


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

With a slip on hmf, you might be ok. Anything more...snorkels, air filter, full exhaust...yes, you'll need a programmer. The fuel injection on these bikes are not like a car's. It will adapt for little change, such as hot or cold, but not drastic changes such as air flow from aftermarket parts.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

1bigforeman said:


> With a slip on hmf, you might be ok. Anything more...snorkels, air filter, full exhaust...yes, you'll need a programmer. The fuel injection on these bikes are not like a car's. It will adapt for little change, such as hot or cold, but not drastic changes such as air flow from aftermarket parts.


 Yeah I never could run my slip on HMF without a programmer. Rear head pipe would glow bright orange within minutes. I have snorkels tho. A guy I ride with doesnt have snorkels and he runs a HMF slip on and has no problems.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

I run my slip on with no programmer and no problemd


----------



## 4freese (Jan 31, 2010)

Same here. 3" snorkel and slip on and no issues yet. I am getting a programmer though. Just for the fun of it. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

well then my bike is snorkeled . i have a K&N air filter.... hmmm


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

so if i get a slip on. which programmer would be the best. im not looking for a ton of horse power i just want it to be reliable and run properly


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Same here, I have HMF slip on and snorkels. No programmer. I just bought the bike but havent noticed anything wrong. What programmer do I need? PCIII?


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

The efi on quads does not have an oxgen sensor if you add exhaust and other peformance mods and don't add a programer to change the fuel map it will run lean. You might not have problems right away but you will burn your top end up alot faster. I worked on polarsis for 5 yrs and seen it happen a lot save yourself money and get a programer now rather than a top end rebuild sooner


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If your going to buy an exhaust, its pointless unless you add more fuel, you need to add fuel to get the extra power from the add on. But if you are planning on buying a programmer, look into a Big Gun Exhaust. I bought a full system and i LOVE it. Not anywhere near as loud as HMF, More power, and won't cause heat problems. You do have to repack it, BUT the have torx bolts instead of rivets, you can just take it apart, take old packing out, new in and screw it back together. I have had mine out for more then 15 hours of riding and haven't had to repack it like it said, and also have a friend, that all he did when his packing went, was replace it with fiber glass insulation.. And not to mention i think it is the best sounding exhaust available for these things. The only bad side is to it, is that u can't use exhaust snorkels for it.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Msd, pc3 or pc5 are the best programmers available


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

And once I buy the programmer do I take it to dealership to install/adjust it? Or do I need to find a race shop of sorts?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You can easily install it yourself, and you can load maps in it also, but if you want to have it tuned then you'd have to bring it to somebody with the proper equipment.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Does the PCIII come with install directions? Where are these "maps" to install? How do I know which map to install also? Sorry for these newb *** questions, just dont want to burn my junk up. lol


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they come with instructions but its super easy, if you order from fuelmoto they can preliad a map with your mods but still wont be as good unless u get it tuned and you also got to buy a pelican 1010 case cause there not waterproof


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

What Size of Jets are you guys Running with your HMF Sliip Ons? HMF calls For 152/158. I'm running 168/172 and still Seems Lean.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you get HMF, get the swamp series...I have a "Gorilla Edition" slip on and it is "loud". Love the sound of it but man after 6 hrs of riding you fill in the blanks...also programmer is way to go


----------



## muddiggin (Oct 10, 2011)

how much louder is the hmf swamp than just the hmf ??


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The regular Swamp Series is no where near as loud as an HMF Utility. The Swamp XL is not quite as loud as an HMF Utility in my own opinion.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

If you are looking for a HMF Slip On i will make you a Deal on a Performance S/O. Used it for about 4 hours


----------



## bworm989 (Oct 22, 2012)

ok quick noob question if i have a pcv do i need to get a jet kit? im not completely sure what a jet is or does


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i just snorkled my brute and it seems to run fine. stock everything else.question: whats this about buring up the top end without a programer. i do run Sentury fuel additive ethinol killer. also , my bike is pretty new and the heat shield tape finnaly came off. holy cow!!! that exuast can makes that plastic fender super hot. is that normal or is it running.to hot with the snorkles some how. ???


----------



## bworm989 (Oct 22, 2012)

i had the same problem but after i got my hmf swamp xl and pcv i have had no heat issue


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Waddaman said:


> If your going to buy an exhaust, its pointless unless you add more fuel, you need to add fuel to get the extra power from the add on. But if you are planning on buying a programmer, look into a Big Gun Exhaust. I bought a full system and i LOVE it. Not anywhere near as loud as HMF, More power, and won't cause heat problems. You do have to repack it, BUT the have torx bolts instead of rivets, you can just take it apart, take old packing out, new in and screw it back together. I have had mine out for more then 15 hours of riding and haven't had to repack it like it said, and also have a friend, that all he did when his packing went, was replace it with fiber glass insulation.. And not to mention i think it is the best sounding exhaust available for these things. The only bad side is to it, is that u can't use exhaust snorkels for it.


im running an exaust snorkel on the big gun on the honda....should be able to get one for the brute???? one would think anyways......big gun does sound great though........ i went with the full muzzy setup and love it.......quieter than the hmf swamp on my buddys 650 and i think sounds way better......im kind of against the hmf myself dont seem to add much and just seems too loud


----------

